# Rlt 11



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Roy

just out of interest









How many RLT 11's left before you hit the 50?

Nin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

About 7 without looking.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

...


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

About six now .....


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Roy, was the RLT 11 inspired by the O&W Cougar?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well done Nin, fantastic watch!


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

> Well done Nin, fantastic watch!


I agree. I eventually got the funds in hand to cover it - now my old Seiko can be cleaned up and retired.

But if you think that's a great watch, wait till tomorrow ....

Nin


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Padraig said:


> Roy, was the RLT 11 inspired by the O&W Cougar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No not at all. The inspiration came from the forum members.


----------

